# Vorbeugen gegen Pornospam



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Tach alle zusammen,

Ich weiss ja nicht obs was helfen würde bzw. wies jetzt geregelt ist bei der Neuanmeldung (meine is schon länger her^^) aber wie wäre es wenn man nach der Anmeldung bzw. der Bestätigung der Anmeldung durch das klicken in der Bestätigungsmail (am besten nach dem Klicken noch son Captcha eingeben) noch einen Tag warten muss das würde es vermutlich für die P0rn0spamer unatraktiver machen. Denk ihc mir mal so einfach!.

Vll kann man ja auf der Grundidee was aufbaun oder jemand kommt n Geistesblitz wenn er das liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja hoffen wir das beste

MFG
Chris aka LoD

edit: wie wärs mit ner Captachaeingabe beim eröffnen von nem Forumsthreat das wär auch was
edit2: ich stelle einfach mal die kuriose Vermutung an das auch die E-mail Adressen die die Pr0nspammer nutzen nach nem bestimmten System generiert werden. Vll kann man daraus was machen Oo (ihr merkt shcon ich bemüh mich da ehct weil ich Typen sowas von loswerden will.)


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2009)

Pornospammer erstellt an einem tag 10 Accounts und hat dann am nächsten Tag genug für ne weile btw noez der arme pornospamm Thread eben war doch so öhh spannend^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Pornospammer erstellt an einem tag 10 Accounts und hat dann am nächsten Tag genug für ne weile btw noez der arme pornospamm Thread eben war doch so öhh spannend^^


aber iwas muss man doch machen können --.--


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber iwas muss man doch machen können --.--



Ja, aber klingt banal: Reporten, Löschen und IP-Adressen mit Nutzungszeiträumen sammeln. 
Der Nackte-Ex-Spammer kommt nicht über einen Proxy sondern nutzt Alice-DSL und wir haben als Verlag eine Rechtsabteilung. Abmahnungen und Hausverbote sind dann möglich. Bei nachfolgenden Brüchen auch Rechnungen für den Arbeitsaufwand, der durch die Bearbeitung der entsprechenden Beiträge entsteht. Vielleicht auch schon für den Aufwand beim Dokumentieren der Aktionen des "Täters". Möglichkeiten gibts sicher.

Was nicht passieren wird ist die Verzögerung bei Anmeldungen.


----------



## Dalmus (3. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was nicht passieren wird ist die Verzögerung bei Anmeldungen.


Generell nicht?
Mir würde da nicht etwa eine generelle Verzögerung des Postens im Kopf rumspuken. Das wäre in der Tat kontraproduktiv sondergleichen, denn schließlich verirren sich die meisten Forum-Neulinge hierher, weil sie ein akutes Problem haben. Da wäre es Banane, wenn sie dieses erst mit Verzögerung schildern könnten.

Die Möglichkeit Urls zu posten allerdings erst mit Verzögerung freizugeben, sollte für Neulinge kein gravierender Nachteil sein, könnte allerdings Phisher etwas eindämmen.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

Ok dann vergessst mal die Anmeldeverzögerung.

Das mit der URL-Postverzögerung klingt doch nicht schlecht wie siehts den da mit der Umsetzung aus?
Ist das überhaupt machbar?

Jetzt steht noch mein Vorschlag mit den Captchas offen^^
Bitte um Meinungen!

MFG
Chris/LoD


----------



## claet (3. März 2009)

Captchas sind meiner Erfahrung nach entweder zu leicht, so dass Programme sie schnell selber lösen können oder so schwer, dass sie den User zu krass nerven. Zum Beispiel gabs doch mal ne Phase wo Rapidshare Katzen und Hunde hatte zum anklicken. Ich hab das nie hinbekommen ... nie .. kA ob ich ne Brille brauch oder so, aber die Unterschiede waren mir nich ersichtlich xD


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Captchas sind meiner Erfahrung nach entweder zu leicht, so dass Programme sie schnell selber lösen können oder so schwer, dass sie den User zu krass nerven. Zum Beispiel gabs doch mal ne Phase wo Rapidshare Katzen und Hunde hatte zum anklicken. Ich hab das nie hinbekommen ... nie .. kA ob ich ne Brille brauch oder so, aber die Unterschiede waren mir nich ersichtlich xD


ich hab ne zeit gebraucht bis ichs gecheckt hab aber dann wars leicht
ich meine wirr müssen ja nicht superschwere nehmen aber es soll schon n hinderniss darstellen


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

Das alte Captcha-System von Invision und das aktuelle ist von Bots leider umgehbar. Die Typen, die den aktuellen unterschiedlichen Spam verursachen sind aber keine Bots.  ReCaptcha ist mir persönlich zu verschwommen (Brillenträger-Falle? *g*), aber sicherer - buffed.ru und getbuffed.com haben es - buffed.de vielleicht demnächst.


----------



## neo1986 (3. März 2009)

Warum den so ein aufwand wenn mal ein pornospammer kommt /report und ruh ist und so oft bekomme ich hier keine porno spamer mit obwohl ich so aktiv bin. Und dan wir sind alle alt genug wer es brauch kann drauf klicken wer nicht der hat schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum den so ein aufwand wenn mal ein pornospammer kommt /report und ruh ist und so oft bekomme ich hier keine porno spamer mit obwohl ich so aktiv bin. Und dan wir sind alle alt genug wer es brauch kann drauf klicken wer nicht der hat schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es geht (jedenfalls für mich) nicht allein um Pornospam, sondern auch um die nervigen Phisher, die es auf WoW-Accounts abgesehen haben.
Und es gibt immer mal einen Dummen, der drauf reinfällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum den so ein aufwand wenn mal ein pornospammer kommt /report und ruh ist und so oft bekomme ich hier keine porno spamer mit obwohl ich so aktiv bin. Und dan wir sind alle alt genug wer es brauch kann drauf klicken wer nicht der hat schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir haben manchmal 100-150 Reportmeldungen im Postkasten... täglich... :>


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

man müsste das Buffed-Forum aufwandstechnisch unattraktiv machen für Pisher/Pornospammer etc. die Frage ist halt WIE?


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Und ich bekomms nie mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist denn mit dem Link zum Bestätigen? Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand soviel Lust hat massig emailaccs einzurichten um buffed zu ärgern, zumal er sich dann zusätzlich auch noch beim Freemailanbieter "strafbar" macht... Und "Wegwerfemailfächer" wie mailinator.com kann man ja unterbinden und beim Ban sollte natürlich die Emailadresse gesperrt werden.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Link zum Bestätigen? Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand soviel Lust hat massig emailaccs einzurichten um buffed zu ärgern, zumal er sich dann zusätzlich auch noch beim Freemailanbieter "strafbar" macht... Und "Wegwerfemailfächer" wie mailinator.com kann man ja unterbinden und beim Ban sollte natürlich die Emailadresse gesperrt werden.


Ich mag mich irren, aber ich bin mir zu 99,9999% sicher, daß man per E-Mail-Aktivierungslink oder dergleichen erst die Legitimation erhält hier zu posten.
Daß entsprechende Email-Adresse beim Permabann ebenfalls gesperrt wird, hielt ich nun für selbstverständlich.


----------



## Thoryia (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Es geht (jedenfalls für mich) nicht allein um Pornospam, sondern auch um die nervigen Phisher, die es auf WoW-Accounts abgesehen haben.
> Und es gibt immer mal einen Dummen, der drauf reinfällt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das liegt aber nunmal in der Natur der Dinge und wenn sie nicht hier drauf reinfallen dann anderswo. Manche DAU müssen eben durch Schmerz lernen...


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Viele Foren bannen Nutzer, nicht unbedingt Emailadressen. Wird der User entfernt, im Sinne von Löschen, wird ja ansich gar nichts gebannt.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nunmal in der Natur der Dinge und wenn sie nicht hier drauf reinfallen dann anderswo. Manche DAU müssen eben durch Schmerz lernen...


Und? Das hört sich ja fast danach an, als sollte man Phishinglinks hier erlauben, damit die Leute lernen? Oo



cM2003 schrieb:


> Viele Foren bannen Nutzer, nicht unbedingt Emailadressen. Wird der User entfernt, im Sinne von Löschen, wird ja ansich gar nichts gebannt.


Tja, ich muß zugeben, daß ich nicht mit Gewissheit weiß, ob auch die Emailadresse hier dann gesperrt wird. Das habe ich bisher einfach mal angenommen.
Die User selbst hingegen werden beim Bann nicht gelöscht, sondern bilden dann eine eigene Benutzergruppe.


----------



## Thoryia (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und? Das hört sich ja fast danach an, als sollte man Phishinglinks hier erlauben, damit die Leute lernen? Oo


Finde ich nicht das es sich so anhört, nur bringen noch kompliziertere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nix, wenn das Sicherheitsrelevanteste Problem nach wie vor VOR dem Monitor sitzt. Btw geht es hier nicht um Leben und Tod, sondern lediglich um eventuelle WoW Login Daten.

Und jeder sollte dann eben aus Fehlern lernen, wenn er so dumm ist und darauf hereinfällt, das war die ganze Aussage.

Das Forum bzw. den Betreiber dafür in die Verantwortung zu nehmen halte ich für den falschen Weg.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht das es sich so anhört, nur bringen noch kompliziertere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nix, wenn das Sicherheitsrelevanteste Problem nach wie vor VOR dem Monitor sitzt. Btw geht es hier nicht um Leben und Tod, sondern lediglich um eventuelle WoW Login Daten.


Trotzdem kann man doch überlegen bestimmte Vorkehrungen zu treffen, bzw. diskutieren welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sinnvoll wären, um es Straftätern schwerer zu machen?
Und inwiefern bringen die nix?



Thoryia schrieb:


> Das Forum bzw. den Betreiber dafür in die Verantwortung zu nehmen halte ich für den falschen Weg.


Macht doch keiner?
Hat jemand behauptet buffed wäre für eventuellen Accverlust verantwortlich? Oo


----------



## Thoryia (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man doch überlegen bestimmte Vorkehrungen zu treffen, bzw. diskutieren welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sinnvoll wären, um es Straftätern schwerer zu machen?
> Und inwiefern bringen die nix?


Ok ich schweif jetzt mal ein wenig ab. Wie alt bist Du bzw. hast Du Kinder? Wenn ja weiter unten, wenn nein versuch das ganze mal Theoretisch im Kopf durch zu spielen.

Wie würdest Du Dein Kind aufwachsen lassen, IMMER beschützt und hinterher rennend, IMMER mit dicken Polstern und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, Schutzvorrichtungen, 3 Leuten die rund um die Uhr aufpassen das es nicht hinfällt, ihn betuddeln und behuddeln und ja nix an ihn kommen lassen?

Oder aber so wie ich, schauen das es dem kleinen an nix fehlt, aber ihn seine Erfahrungen machen lassen, gute wie schlechte? Sicher nicht das er sich was bricht oder anderweitig schwer verletzt wird, aber doch ihn frei laufen lassen, hinfallen lassen, wieder alleine aufstehen damit er was FÜRS LEBEN LERNT?

Da bleiben aufgeschürfte Knie nicht aus, oder mal eine Schramme am Kopf, eine Beule alles sowas. Aber ALL DAS macht ihn vorsichtiger, umsichtiger und reaktionsschneller. So ist er für die Zukunft gewappnet, da er WEISS was passiert wenn mann hinfällt, und er weiss das der Kopf brummt wenn man sich am Schrank stößt, denn irgendwann ist er auf sich alleine gestellt.

Es gibt keine 100% ige Sicherheit, jeder muss lernen sich selber abzusichern.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Sehr bonierte Meinung und weiter als über deinen Tellerrand guckst du auch nicht raus.

Und wie alt bist denn du? Ein Kind scheinst du ja zu haben, aber das Alter würde mich dennoch interessieren.

-edit-
Und bevor du mich fragst: 23, ledig (aber vergeben), keine Kinder


----------



## Thoryia (4. März 2009)

Ich bin 37 und der kleine wird die Woche 1 Jahr, aber wieso ich nicht weiter als über "meinen Tellerrand kucke" musst Du mir mal erklären.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Lässt buffed die Links stehen, machen sie sich strafbar. Ich weiß nun nicht genau wie der Paragraph heißt, aber Forenbetreiber sind für die Inhalte auf ihrer Page haftbar, bzw. zumindest dann, wenn nach Abmahnungen etc. nichts gegen unternommen wird.

Ferner wäre das tolerieren solcher Links/User wohl kaum positiven Ruf fördernd für buffed. (merkwürdiger Satz)


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Das ist wirklich schwachsinn zu sagen "Lassts doch stehen, dann lernen die endlich"... Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich habe noch ein Intaktes Unrechtsbewusstsein um sowas verachten zu können, wenn jemand sowas versucht, da es sich rein technisch gesehen um Betrug und Diebstahl handelt...
Sagst du auch zu deiner Frau "Schatz, warum die Tür abschließen oder ne Alarmanlage kaufen? Müssen wir halt vorsichtiger sein"?


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ok ich schweif jetzt mal ein wenig ab. Wie alt bist Du bzw. hast Du Kinder? Wenn ja weiter unten, wenn nein versuch das ganze mal Theoretisch im Kopf durch zu spielen.


34, Kinder sind geplant.
Also in etwa gleiche Voraussetzungen, denn Dein Kind ist auch erst 1 Jahr alt und Du läßt es noch nicht alleine auf die Welt los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich werd ich meine Kinder dann nicht an die Leine legen, das heißt aber nicht, daß ich sie alles machen lassen werde.
Die Frage ist auch nicht, ob ich sie ihre Fehler und daraus resultierenden Erfahrungen machen lassen werde, sondern in welchem Umfeld.
Setze ich sie unkontrolliert allen Gefahren aus, dann würde ich meinen, daß ich verantwortungslos handle.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 100% ige Sicherheit, jeder muss lernen sich selber abzusichern.


Es geht auch nicht um 100%ige Sicherheit. Es gab Vorschläge, die es Phishern, Werbern, Pornospammern, etc _erschweren_ würden. Daß man sie dadurch nicht los wird ist denke ich jedem bewußt.

Aber Du willst mir sicherlich nicht erklären, daß es wünschenswert wäre, wenn hier noch viel öfter Phishinglinks und dergleichen auftauchen würden und man diese über längere Zeit stehen lassen sollte, damit möglichst viele Leute drauf reinfallen und ihre Erfahrungen damit machen, oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

ok ich hab den Threat aufgemacht um Meinungen und Vorschläge zu sammeln um Pisher Pornospammer und den ganzen rotz "aufzuhalten" (ihnen das posten zu erschweren).

Also was zum Teufel willst du mit deinem Kind hier drin du wirst doch nicht ein FORUM mit dem Aufwachsen eines Kindes vergleichen???
Ich meine ich selber ziehe am laufenden Band komische Vergleiche aber das ist absolut ähh ja also das passt nicht. 

Ernsthaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das man sich nicht absichern kann ist mir klar aber es geht ums erschweren also ihnen n paar Barikaden bauen damit sies schwerer haben aber die Userschaft nicht beeinträchtigt wird (floodkontrolle BUHHH *hust*)

MFG
Chris aka LoD

edit: ich hab mal was mit Fehlern, lernen und Kindern von DIeter Nuhr gehört ich such dir das mal raus.
Das ging ungefähr so "Ja man soll Kinder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen lassen aber ich muss es nicht erst auf der Herdplatte festbacken lassen das es merkt das es heißt ist" 
(das wird jetzt nicht so ganz stimmen aber wie gesagt iner Arbeit kann ich das jetzt schlecht suchen)


----------



## Jesbi (4. März 2009)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Da bleiben aufgeschürfte Knie nicht aus, oder mal eine Schramme am Kopf, eine Beule alles sowas. Aber ALL DAS macht ihn vorsichtiger, umsichtiger und reaktionsschneller. So ist er für die Zukunft gewappnet, da er WEISS was passiert wenn mann hinfällt, und er weiss das der Kopf brummt wenn man sich am Schrank stößt, denn irgendwann ist er auf sich alleine gestellt.





			
				Thoryia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 37 und der kleine wird die Woche 1 Jahr,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie bitte, tolle Einstellung zu Kindern, Du solltest dich lieber um den Kleinen kümmern als hier zu posten.
Bei einem Kind unter einem Jahr mit Schramme und Beule am Kopf und aufgeschürften Knien ist das eher ein Fall von totalem Desinteresse. Solltest Du das auf ältere Kinder beziehen, gebe ich Dir sicher Recht, das sie ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen sollten, aber mit nichtmal einem Jahr sollte dein Kleiner nur Erfahrungen machen, die sich auf Zuneigung, Wärme, Geborgenheit und Sicherheit beziehen. Wenn nicht ist das für mich eher ein Fall von Vernachlässigung und ein Job fürs Jugendamt. Ich hoffe echt das Du die Worte "vorsichtiger, umsichtiger und reaktionsschneller" auf ältere Kinder beziehst.

BTT: 
Das schnelle Reporten und die gewohnt schnelle Reaktion der hier schaffenden Mods ist effektiv und einfach. Das IP-Adressen gesperrt werden und auch die Anbieter recherchiert werden hat ZAM ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Lillyan (4. März 2009)

*schwerseufz* Laßt doch bitte die Erziehungsdiskussion hier raus und kommt zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. Danke.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> BTT:
> Das schnelle Reporten und die gewohnt schnelle Reaktion der hier schaffenden Mods ist effektiv und einfach. Das IP-Adressen gesperrt werden und auch die Anbieter recherchiert werden hat ZAM ja schon erwähnt.


Kleine Einschränkung: Die IP-Adressen werden nicht gesperrt, was ja bei dynamischen IP-Adressen auch wenig Sinn macht, aber sie werden halt mitgelogt. Ansonste gebe ich Dir natürlich recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kleine Einschränkung: Die IP-Adressen werden nicht gesperrt, was ja bei dynamischen IP-Adressen auch wenig Sinn macht, aber sie werden halt mitgelogt.



So, ist natürlich richtig mein Fehler, war etwas aufgebracht, btw wollte dich nicht stressen Lillyan.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schwerseufz* Laßt doch bitte die Erziehungsdiskussion hier raus und kommt zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. Danke.


Das Erziehungszeug wurde nur als Vergleich hernagezogen keine Angst Lilly^^


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Lässt buffed die Links stehen, machen sie sich strafbar. Ich weiß nun nicht genau wie der Paragraph heißt, aber Forenbetreiber sind für die Inhalte auf ihrer Page haftbar, bzw. zumindest dann, wenn nach Abmahnungen etc. nichts gegen unternommen wird.



Wir machen nix anderes.


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Ich quotier mich mal selbst...




Syane schrieb:


> Das kommt hier zuoft vor als das es zufällig immer von anderen "anbietern" kommen kann ...
> 
> Ka ob es da aber per IP bann möglichkeiten gibt ..weil das warscheinlich über verschiedene Leute läuft ...
> 
> Gegen Klagen? In der Netiquette verewiegen dann ..und wer da gegen vertsößt ..tjo ..der wird verklagt ... Diese "Anbieter" machen bestimmt gut geld.


----------



## Yoyo_ (7. März 2009)

vielleicht könnte man es ja so machen dass ein thread nach sagen wir mal 10-20 reports automatisch vorläufig geclosed/gelöscht/der TE gebannt wird (1-day-bann), bis ein Mod kommt und dies entweder bestätigt oder den Thread wieder öffnet/wiederherstellt.

[am besten wäre dann wohl für die Funktion ein zwischending zwischen Schließen und Löschen...oder können Mods gelöschte Thread wiederherstellen?Dann wäre löschen wohl am besten(falls der Thread halt doch kein P0rn-/Spam-/Acc-Pishing-Thread war)]


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

was spricht dagegen wie im offi nur alle x minuten n thread eroeffnen zu koennen?
das wuerde es zumindestens zeitfressender fuer die spammer machen


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Kann man nicht einfach bestimmte Wort/Link Kombinationen von vornherein rausfiltern?
Also das z.B. statt dem Link irgendein Mist da steht?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach bestimmte Wort/Link Kombinationen von vornherein rausfiltern?
> Also das z.B. statt dem Link irgendein Mist da steht?



Das passiert auch - nur wechseln die ständig die URLs.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2009)

Yoyo_ schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man es ja so machen dass ein thread nach sagen wir mal 10-20 reports automatisch vorläufig geclosed/gelöscht/der TE gebannt wird (1-day-bann), bis ein Mod kommt und dies entweder bestätigt oder den Thread wieder öffnet/wiederherstellt.
> 
> [am besten wäre dann wohl für die Funktion ein zwischending zwischen Schließen und Löschen...oder können Mods gelöschte Thread wiederherstellen?Dann wäre löschen wohl am besten(falls der Thread halt doch kein P0rn-/Spam-/Acc-Pishing-Thread war)]


Beiträge die gemeldet werden, sind meist eh nach spätestens 10-15 Minuten dicht. Also erübrigt sich das. Selbst Nachts ist meistens immer ein Mod da.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

das schon jedoch ist es sicherlich für die netten mods + admins hier doof
und ich glaube nicht das sie nix besseres zu tun haben als dauerhaft threads zu löschen.

lustig finde ich trozdem das teilweise sogar avatare erstellt werden. und nicht nur ein name mit 1 post


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2009)

Klar Avatare sind halt zusätzliche Werbung. Irgend einer klickt halt immer drauf, weil sonst würden solche Beiträge nicht mehr erstellt werden, wenn es nichts bringen würde.

Ich  finde das auch beschissen, aber wohl leider nicht zu verhindern.


----------

